# [gelöst] Laptop - Tastaturlayout?

## uhai

Irgendwie bekomme ich meine Tastatur nicht in den Griff. In xorg.conf habe ich pc104 und de eingestellt.

Die Umlaute und der Klammeraffe fehlen mir aber.

Die Konfiguration habe ich aus einem Google-Treffer f@r mein Gericom supersonic entnommen. Bei dem Kollegen hat das wohl geklappt.

Gibt es irgendwo Tastaturlayouts anzusehen? Oder mu\ ich Tasten z]hlen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Apr 16, 2008 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Normalerweise ist pc105 das Richtige bei deutschen Layouts.

----------

## uhai

ok, die Tastenverteilung ist jetzt ok,...

jetzt noch die Umlaute...

uhai

----------

## uhai

mit die Umlute klappts wie mit Nachbr - naemlich gar nicht.

Gibts fuer Laptops unterschiedliche-Tastaturlayouts, oder? Wo kann man da schauen, wie die aussehen? In Wikipedia habe ich nur wenige Layouts gefunden, keine spezifischen fuer Laptops..

uhai

----------

## absynth

das ist aber unterschiedlich....zb firefox...nimmt umlaute...während aterm...nur scheiße baut....aslo selbst in x "apps" abhängig....gaim zb nimmt gar keine sonderzeichen , laut meinen efahrungen...aber auch bei ubuntu oder so....also tastatur und so, sollte echt mal angepasst werden, und wenigstens ein standart layout für deutsche functions entwickelt werden

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

"etc/X11/xorg.conf"  

```
Option "XkbLayout" "de"
```

----------

## uhai

Das habe ich chon:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

     Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbKeymap" "xfree86(de)"

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbOptions"   "eurosign:e"

EndSection

```

Irgendetwas anderes muss fehlen oder falsch sein...

uhai

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

probiere es bitte  einmal ohne 

```
Option "XkbDisable"

Option "XkbKeymap" "xfree86(de)" 
```

----------

## uhai

Danke schön BlueSkyDriver, das war es!!

Man sollte keine Konfigurationen kopieren ohne zu wissen, was man da tut....

uhai

----------

